# Why do some top breeders prices very so much?



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I was looking at a VERY reputable and recommended breeder and their puppy prices were at $2,000. Then I saw another breeder who's prices were at $6,000. These were NOT trained pups. Just wondering why


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Were these pups born here or imported?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It depends on the line, the breeding, the accolades of the breeding pair, the market (we do live in a supply and demand world!), the breeder. You can't compare apples to apples when it comes to prices.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

quite possibly the $2,000 was a good working line and the $6,000 was WG show lines.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't do any serious dog sports/trials/competitions, but considering the time and effort and cash it takes to 'prove' a working-line shepherd is breed-worthy, those prices and range, sounds right to me. I actually thought a reputable bloodline would start at $2000 so I guessed right.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

carmspack said:


> quite possibly the $2,000 was a good working line and the $6,000 was WG show lines.


I thought he was looking at Dutchies. They have show line Dutchies?


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I have to agree with JAX08. It's that old "It depends" thing! However, GENERALLY if you see a price of $2000.00 to $2500.00 there is some assurance that this is a reputable breeder and you can guess that there has been proper vet care, pre-natal care, puppy wormings, pet vet checks, etc. Believe me if the breeder does all of that correctly plus not releasing the puppies until 10 weeks there is not much room for profit at $2000.00 to $2500.00. If you count the hours spent in care there is no profit!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

A trained, titled adult dog can be around 6000$ - but some breeders are very savy at marketing and making their puppies sound like they are somehow super-canines that poop gold and sell them for that price - it's just a marketing gimmick to make people think that they are getting something special. No puppy is worth 6000. 

In general, Working Line puppies from titled, health-tested parents will be around 1500-2000$, Show lines around 2500 to 3500, give or take a couple of hundred here and there.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

California is an expensive state. You can get a great, healthy puppy in NorCal for $2500 or less. I'm not a breeder, have limited gsd knowledge and experience so I have no idea why a gsd pup would cost $6k - that must be for some fantastic show line? Buying a gsd is the cheapest part of owning one. :wink2:


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

carmspack said:


> quite possibly the $2,000 was a good working line and the $6,000 was WG show lines.



Only because the pup my son is getting is from top German show lines and the full sister to the litter did extremely well at the U.S. Sieger show last year, I can say that $6000 sounds like far to much to pay for a pupy unless it was imported. We will be paying $2500 for her.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Caroline5 said:


> Only because the pup my son is getting is from top German show lines and the full sister to the litter did extremely well at the U.S. Sieger show last year, I can say that $6000 sounds like far to much to pay for a pupy unless it was imported. We will be paying $2500 for her.


well , you see , that to me sounds expensive . $2,500 for the mere fact that it has "top German show lines" . -- Don't they all?


on the other hand I just about fell off my chair when someone told me with a straight face that they bought an American show line bred PUP, for $4,500 because it was "champion lines".
I know the breeder . shake head . 

it sort of greases the machinery to keep on putting out pups .


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

carmspack said:


> Caroline5 said:
> 
> 
> > Only because the pup my son is getting is from top German show lines and the full sister to the litter did extremely well at the U.S. Sieger show last year, I can say that $6000 sounds like far to much to pay for a pupy unless it was imported. We will be paying $2500 for her.
> ...


Of course they all do, but I was referring to first and second generation top showlines, not 3rd or 4th generation. 
The point I was trying to make is that even with the parentage of this pup, she is selling for $2500, not $6000.
So don't allow yourself to be bamboozled into believing that an American born pup is worth more than that.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Furthermore, the reason a European import costs more isn't because it is a better quality puppy, but rather because you are paying for the import costs. If you do your homework you can find just as good a quality American bred puppy from german lines here as over there.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I thought he was looking at Dutchies. They have show line Dutchies?


No I am talking about GSDs right now, well we can discuss both if you'd like. The dutch x mal I am planning on getting is $2,000 which was at the top of the price range for all the breeders I was researching. The GSDs I was looking at were working lines. I'm not sure of the rules on this site to talk about specific breeders, but one of them was at $6,000 for not trained WL pups. They are not imported. Also, what's the difference if you import them or import the parents and breed them here? Looks to be the same exact thing, just the mother gave birth here instead of germany.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

so many people see ads/websites for good breeders for 1800-2500 - so they decide they can get those prices too.....

recently saw one - WGSL 3-4 gens back, some BYB ??? dogs on both sides of dam - $1800 - both dogs under 2, both had same sire - and when questioned - the "breeder" informed me that this was line breeding, and ensured that the pups would be very good!!!! No hips, elbows, DM, CGCs - NOTHING!!! and she had already sold 3 pups of 5!!!! One of those interested contacted me after the questions posted and was panic stricken because the seller was a good saleman! 


I can see some savvy shyster asking $6K for a pup from imported parents - they look at the big time show kennels and give it a try!

Problem is that there are some very very good salemen out there - both knowledgable and just looking to cash in


Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Funny. Many people I've spoken too who have imported from Europe say it costs the same or is less expensive than buying here. I have yet to hear they are more expensive.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wolfstraum said:


> so many people see ads/websites for good breeders for 1800-2500 - so they decide they can get those prices too.....
> 
> recently saw one - WGSL 3-4 gens back, some BYB ??? dogs on both sides of dam - $1800 - both dogs under 2, both had same sire - and when questioned - the "breeder" informed me that this was line breeding, and ensured that the pups would be very good!!!! No hips, elbows, DM, CGCs - NOTHING!!! and she had already sold 3 pups of 5!!!! One of those interested contacted me after the questions posted and was panic stricken because the seller was a good saleman!
> 
> ...


wonder if this is the one local to me...first breeding and the dogs are not titled or health tested. And the litter is a WL/SL cross, $1800 for pups.
She seems to think she will have no problem selling, yet they won't go to working homes to prove what she bred is good, they will go to pet homes with nothing to prove her new program. And she said her next litter will go for $2500 because by then, they will have their OFA's done, lol. People who buy into the buzzwords of champion or imports should do more homework.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Julian G said:


> No I am talking about GSDs right now, well we can discuss both if you'd like. The dutch x mal I am planning on getting is $2,000 which was at the top of the price range for all the breeders I was researching. The GSDs I was looking at were working lines. I'm not sure of the rules on this site to talk about specific breeders, but one of them was at $6,000 for not trained WL pups. They are not imported. Also, what's the difference if you import them or import the parents and breed them here? Looks to be the same exact thing, just the mother gave birth here instead of germany.


Thanks for the clarification. I only know for sure that there is no breeder bashing, but it is perfectly acceptable to inquire as to whether others thought a breeder is reputable or as to what others think about a pedigree. 0

I think sometimes there is an underlying current that breeders in other countries don't tend to import the best of their stock to the US so that can lead some people to think that they might be purchasing pups from the best lines available if they import vs buy in the US. Then again, those breeders may not sell the best of the puppies overseas choosing to keep them in their own countries. A lot depends on the breeders and their connections.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Prices also seem to vary depending on what part of the country one is in, but $6000 is highway robbery. :surprise:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My sister has been researching for a few years. She has looked here in Canada, the US, and over in Europe. All pups from the lines she likes/pairings all range about the same. 

She decided to go with a pup from the US, which after importing fees (flight, etc.) and exchange rates, it will cost her almost double of a home bred pup.

But...she is going with a breeder with history of as successful breeding program, sound working dogs and exceptional reputation in the breed with a pup from the exact pairing she was hoping for.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Where are you looking? I met a few breeders with excellent dogs under $2,000. 

If the parents are titled imports they can cost $20,000 or more. Breeders charge what they need to to make up their costs.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I only know for sure that there is no breeder bashing, but it is perfectly acceptable to inquire as to whether others thought a breeder is reputable or as to what others think about a pedigree. 0
> 
> I think sometimes there is an underlying current that breeders in other countries don't tend to import the best of their stock to the US so that can lead some people to think that they might be purchasing pups from the best lines available if they import vs buy in the US. Then again, those breeders may not sell the best of the puppies overseas choosing to keep them in their own countries. A lot depends on the breeders and their connections.


Wouldn't the US breeder who imports a dog from overseas look at the titles and the pedigree to make sure he's getting a top dog? And does titling a dog here vs overseas matter?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Julian G said:


> Wouldn't the US breeder who imports a dog from overseas look at the titles and the pedigree to make sure he's getting a top dog? And does titling a dog here vs overseas matter?


It is not that simple. A dog can have titles and a great pedigree but still not be such a good dog, and even if it is that good, it may not be able to pass those qualities to its progeny. In a conversation with a breeder recently, a dog was discussed that was as you described. This breeder said do you really want to see him in a pedigree? He went on to say that no where on the internet is there a video clip of this dog working, speaks volumes. Yet this dog was a much used stud in Germany. 

IMO, I think a title earned overseas can be better but a lot depends on what you are looking for and what those venues seek to achieve.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

In the end you pay whatever you think the dog is worth to you, which means that sometimes it was over budget for me. Then I asked myself why I would walk away from a good pup for that difference in money.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> In the end you pay whatever you think the dog is worth to you, which means that sometimes it was over budget for me. Then I asked myself why I would walk away from a good pup for that difference in money.


Sometimes the difference is not that much is true. I know one breeder that many state over charges, but when you consider shipping, etc., is all included, the bottom line price is no different than any other.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If buyers would do their research and look at the reasons for a breeders program, they may not be willing to pay what that breeder is charging. Or vice versa. It is all about homework, and not taking the shortcut on the buyer end as much as the breeder end. If one thinks a puppy is worth more than 3K, go for it. I would not frown at that as much as I would someone buying a $1000 pup from a breeder that is breeding dogs with no pedigree info, not health testing or working their dogs(or understand pedigree matching whatsoever). But....to each his own.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Besides all these reasons, the purchase price is just the beginning of your money drain.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

They can charge $20,000 but not all do. The pup we are getting is only $2500 and I have spoken with other people who have bred to the same sire and they didn't charge that much either. One of the reasons the owner of the sire imported him was because he is such an amazing example of what a German Shepherd should be that he wanted to bring him over to help improve the breed over here. Well you can't very well improve the breed if no one can afford to breed to your dog.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

When I was in Europe in 2014, I was offered a pup from Pike for 9000 Euros, no training nothing, didn't buy. Another friend of mine bought a male pup from Chris for 17000 Euros with training to BH, he also bought a female pup from Bolle for 24000 Euros with training to IPO3 and one breeding. Really nice high drive dogs with good temperaments and aggression.

Expensive yes, but those dogs are amazing and wouldn't look out of place at BSP.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

onyx'girl said:


> If buyers would do their research and look at the reasons for a breeders program, they may not be willing to pay what that breeder is charging. Or vice versa. It is all about homework, and not taking the shortcut on the buyer end as much as the breeder end. If one thinks a puppy is worth more than 3K, go for it. I would not frown at that as much as I would someone buying a $1000 pup from a breeder that is breeding dogs with no pedigree info, not health testing or working their dogs(or understand pedigree matching whatsoever). But....to each his own.


Oh yeah - I agree!!!:smile2:


----------



## Aristo (Jul 23, 2016)

Sorry to thread jack but is it crass to haggle over the price of a dog not low balling but just a little discount is all.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

In the U.S.? I would say yes if it's a reputable breeder. On what grounds would you ask for a discount?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Aristo said:


> Sorry to thread jack but is it crass to haggle over the price of a dog not low balling but just a little discount is all.


I don't ever try to ask for a price reduction for a puppy. But then the breeders I've dealt with charge a fair price and it would be kind of disrespectful to even suggest it. 
Some breeders will give a refund after titles/health tests are done. And most prefer working homes if the dog is a good prospect.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

IMO, $4500-$6000 is well into a green dog that tests very well from strong, proven lines. That's a huge crap shoot for a puppy, considering you can get a puppy from many very reputable breeders with great support for the life of the dog for much less. As an example, Nate Harves at Sportwaffen has a Cero Jivo repeat breeding on the ground for $2500 a pup.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Frankly, if someone tried to haggle the price of the pup, I would wonder, as the breeder, what other shortcuts would they take in the future to save money. No vetting? Lowest grade food? Etc.

I wouldn't sell them a pup personally.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Responsible breeding, done right is very expensive. Step one: acquire the right breed worthy foundation stock. They have to be titled--another expense club dues, parent club dues, traveling to trials, equipment, etc. Then there is getting your conformation rating. And your health clearances. They don't come cheaply.

There is the heartache of actually doing the breeding. AI is getting common to breed to the most perfect stud. That takes plenty of money. Then there is ultrasound to confirm pregnancy. And taking care of mom, including upping her nutrition.

You have to create a whelping area. And pray nothing goes bad during delivery like a stuck puppy or dead puppy, nothing that requires an emergency trip to the vet.

Eventually the pups will eat solid food--more money. The spending never stops.

Then you can figure out how you are going to get top dollar for your puppies in hopes of breaking even.

Experienced breeders, please feel free to add any expenses I left out.

It costs a lot to produce a healthy, sound, well bred litter with stable temperaments. And they cost you money every day you keep them instead of finding suitable homes, of which there are precious few unless your dog is a super star in his or her discipline.

Whew. That wore me out.


----------



## Aristo (Jul 23, 2016)

I just figured when it comes to private sales usually the price is flexible to a degree is all. I payed full price for my dog just was wondering is all.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Galathiel said: Frankly, if someone tried to haggle the price of the pup, I would wonder, as the breeder, what other shortcuts would they take in the future to save money. No vetting? Lowest grade food? Etc. I wouldn't sell them a pup personally.

I guess that is possible, however, using my life as an example... I am on a fixed income, I am SAR (certified) which is very expensive in constant training and gear, let alone deployment. My dogs are fed the best and very well cared for (somebody's life depends on it (besides they are my babies)), every 'free' dollar goes to their well being often sacrificing things I need for them.. Saving for a dog takes years and the pup is bought with the mind and purpose of SAR (trailing and HRD).. If a breeder is willing to knock any bit of price down to aid in the purchase, it is considered a donation into someone else's life who will be saved when the pup finds the lost soul... It isn't to be disrespectful to the breeder, especially as many breeders give discounts to military (who get paid for what they do (and many thanks to them for their service) unlike SAR), so asking if a discount is given is a question that has good reason to be asked, imho... 

If a breeder took offense at the question and didn't want to sell me a pup after meeting with me, knowing what I do and why I ask.. Well then I probably don't want to deal with the breeder ... Now, that being said, I wouldn't ask every breeder, this would be well after I had narrowed down bloodlines, breeders breeding what I was looking for, telephone conversation, email, meeting in person (if able) and I felt that the question was appropriate because it would be received well as they would know my background... It would never be my first question etc... Just my thoughts


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> Galathiel said: Frankly, if someone tried to haggle the price of the pup, I would wonder, as the breeder, what other shortcuts would they take in the future to save money. No vetting? Lowest grade food? Etc. I wouldn't sell them a pup personally.
> 
> I guess that is possible, however, using my life as an example... I am on a fixed income, I am SAR (certified) which is very expensive in constant training and gear, let alone deployment. My dogs are fed the best and very well cared for (somebody's life depends on it (besides they are my babies)), every 'free' dollar goes to their well being often sacrificing things I need for them.. Saving for a dog takes years and the pup is bought with the mind and purpose of SAR (trailing and HRD).. If a breeder is willing to knock any bit of price down to aid in the purchase, it is considered a donation into someone else's life who will be saved when the pup finds the lost soul... It isn't to be disrespectful to the breeder, especially as many breeders give discounts to military (who get paid for what they do (and many thanks to them for their service) unlike SAR), so asking if a discount is given is a question that has good reason to be asked, imho...
> 
> If a breeder took offense at the question and didn't want to sell me a pup after meeting with me, knowing what I do and why I ask.. Well then I probably don't want to deal with the breeder ... Now, that being said, I wouldn't ask every breeder, this would be well after I had narrowed down bloodlines, breeders breeding what I was looking for, telephone conversation, email, meeting in person (if able) and I felt that the question was appropriate because it would be received well as they would know my background... It would never be my first question etc... Just my thoughts


I have heard of established breeders donating pups to worthy service organizations such as K-9 or therapy dog groups. Perhaps there are breeders who donate a pup now and then for SAR.

The only discount I've ever run across was for military/veterans.

Given the high cost of breeding a sound litter, I would not expect breeders to negotiate discounts. If they're good at what they do, they don't have to--demand for their pups is high.

If a breeder is willing to negotiate price, ask yourself why? Why aren't there enough buyers for this litter? The best breeders I know have deposits on pups before they're born.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I don't have an issue with asking. But it would be along the lines of " I have been researching lines and really like the program you have, I am looking for a new SAR partner, but only budgeted blah blah, any chance you could come within that range?" If they said no, ok. But it would not be a leading question. It would be after doing a lot research and really narrowing down what I do and do not like and being between 1-2 breeders. And it would never be the reason I chose one over another. 

I think you would have better luck with a newer breeder who is trying to establish their program In The working world. I have a friend who got a great dog donated for SAR. It was the breeders 2nd litter and they wanted to get their name out there. If it's mutually beneficial. Great. 

That said, I have personally never asked for a discount. Once a price is given I have accepted that.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Zetia said: I have heard of established breeders donating pups to worthy service organizations such as K-9 or therapy dog groups. Perhaps there are breeders who donate a pup now and then for SAR. The only discount I've ever run across was for military/veterans. Given the high cost of breeding a sound litter, I would not expect breeders to negotiate discounts. If they're good at what they do, they don't have to--demand for their pups is high. If a breeder is willing to negotiate price, ask yourself why? Why aren't there enough buyers for this litter? The best breeders I know have deposits on pups before they're born.

Page 1 of 1

You are absolutely right, however, it can't hurt... I doubt most people are in my situation (obviously all situations aren't divulged online  ). Some may ask just because they want a discount and a cheap(er) dog (not less quality).. Some may never need to ask... I have been in both situations where I did not ask and I have asked (and received and proved out the dog in spades)... I am careful to be respectful and am fully aware of the cost and dedication it takes to bring quality breed bettering pups into this world... If a breeder is willing to discount a pup after we have built a relationship and they know the 'why's' and dedication and training etc that pup is going to get, I am not going to question it.. I will receive it with humble gratitude, and dedicated the first find to that breeder as it is a donation into someone else's life..


----------



## Aristo (Jul 23, 2016)

It was not my intention to insult anyone I was just wondering if it was one of those kind of unwritten rules. So I guess the answer is if the price is what you consider fair then pay the price if not walk away.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Aristo said:


> It was not my intention to insult anyone I was just wondering if it was one of those kind of unwritten rules. So I guess the answer is if the price is what you consider fair then pay the price if not walk away.


If you're getting it from a backyard breeder, you can haggle all the way down to a few hundred bucks. Most respected breeders don't even make much profit after all said and done, they do it because they have a passion for it. So haggling with a reputable breeder shows them that you probably have no idea about the work involved in producing capable, healthy pups. You might get a discount if you're in law enforcement or if you're a repeat customer, but other than that you should pay what is asked. I wouldn't buy it from a breeder who is quick to give you a discount. And I wouldn't sell it to a buyer who asks for one. This is just going by from what I have learned over the years.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Julian G said:


> If you're getting it from a backyard breeder, you can haggle all the way down to a few hundred bucks. Most respected breeders don't even make much profit after all said and done, they do it because they have a passion for it. So haggling with a reputable breeder shows them that you probably have no idea about the work involved in producing capable, healthy pups. You might get a discount if you're in law enforcement or if you're a repeat customer, but other than that you should pay what is asked. I wouldn't buy it from a breeder who is quick to give you a discount. And I wouldn't sell it to a buyer who asks for one. This is just going by from what I have learned over the years.


actually, while most don't "haggle" they do often work with buyers who they think will be a good home for their puppies. They may offer a co-ownership. Or take payments. Or donate a dog for service work, SAR training, etc etc. and this is true, I've found, of most breeders. It really depends on the situation and other factors. I've seen many many pups given for free just to get the kennel name out there and competing in various venues.

They simply ask that the buyer not tell people so as to avoid people calling looking for a free puppy.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Pushing for a discount can also make the breeder nervous. Can you truly afford to care for this dog properly for a lifetime? What about emergency vet bills?

Breeders will sometimes take payments, that's not unusual.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

zetti said:


> Pushing for a discount can also make the breeder nervous. Can you truly afford to care for this dog properly for a lifetime? What about emergency vet bills?
> 
> Breeders will sometimes take payments, that's not unusual.


I'm not talking about people pushing for a discount. I'm saying that one is frequently offered by the breeder. "Hi. I'm blah blah blah and will soon be looking for a new training prospect. I think one of your dog's would be a good fit and am wondering if you offer discounts for working dogs. These are my references, feel free to call them."

Even more frequently, however, the buyer is prepared to pay full price but the breeder offers a substantial discount. Or they put word out that they have puppies they are looking to place on co-ownership contracts.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

gsdsar said:


> I don't have an issue with asking. But it would be along the lines of " I have been researching lines and really like the program you have, I am looking for a new SAR partner, but only budgeted blah blah, any chance you could come within that range?" If they said no, ok. But it would not be a leading question. It would be after doing a lot research and really narrowing down what I do and do not like and being between 1-2 breeders. And it would never be the reason I chose one over another.
> 
> I think you would have better luck with a newer breeder who is trying to establish their program In The working world. I have a friend who got a great dog donated for SAR. It was the breeders 2nd litter and they wanted to get their name out there. If it's mutually beneficial. Great.
> 
> That said, I have personally never asked for a discount. Once a price is given I have accepted that.


Actually, we negotiated Lena's price.  You told me the norm for SAR dogs at the time and I had no issue coming down in price.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I don't haggle price. These are not cars or houses. I do give discounts for certain areas of work and have donated dogs for worthy causes. Actually the price on my puppies makes it possible for me to donate dogs and give discounts to specific working homes. Breeding is expensive and most of us are not independently wealthy.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

^^^Thank you Dainerra for saying more clearly what I meant.. I never said haggling either, nor did the OP.. A simple question (presumably after a relationship is formed and with the obvious intent of purchasing a pup, w/or w/out discount) does not infer a shoddy owner, or a cheapskate, or one who won't do the best for their dogs... Haggling is rude in this venue and different then a question


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

lhczth said:


> I don't haggle price. These are not cars or houses. I do give discounts for certain areas of work and have donated dogs for worthy causes. Actually the price on my puppies makes it possible for me to donate dogs and give discounts to specific working homes. Breeding is expensive and most of us are not independently wealthy.


We do not haggle. Someone starts haggling, goodbye. We have donated to Service dogs, SAR and K9, as well. We do that because.... Not for PR, etc. 

We give discounts for repeat buyers. 

Some are able to donate more, since they are breeding more often.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

lhczth said:


> gsdsar said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have an issue with asking. But it would be along the lines of " I have been researching lines and really like the program you have, I am looking for a new SAR partner, but only budgeted blah blah, any chance you could come within that range?" If they said no, ok. But it would not be a leading question. It would be after doing a lot research and really narrowing down what I do and do not like and being between 1-2 breeders. And it would never be the reason I chose one over another.
> ...


LOL- as I wrote that I did have a feeling in my gut that you and I went back and forth on price. But again I assume(cause obviously my memory is not what it used to be) that it was not an ask for a discount, more of a "this is what I am looking to spend" and we went from there????


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Maybe good breeders should be charging 6000 a puppy. So they actually do make money at it. Why shouldn't they? They could then devote more time a d resources to their dogs instead of their day jobs.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

At $6000 a pup there would be waaayyy fewer Shepherds bought from good breeders and Byb's would be the breeder of choice and affordability..


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

gsdsar said:


> LOL- as I wrote that I did have a feeling in my gut that you and I went back and forth on price. But again I assume(cause obviously my memory is not what it used to be) that it was not an ask for a discount, more of a "this is what I am looking to spend" and we went from there????


Yes, I believe you are correct. We didn't really haggle, just discuss the price.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm sure the bigger the kennel the more they charge to cover their expenses employees and so forth. There is a difference in talking to the breeder about what they charge and what your price range is versus haggling with a price. Most people have a budget since there is no such thing as a money tree- lol. Of course I think breeders should make a profit. $ 6,000 for a 8 week old pup is quite high on the average. It would force many people to buy from puppy mills. I would imagine buyers would expect much more for their money at $6,000 which promises or any kind of substantial training can not me made on a 8 week old pup. There are breeders who do offer adult dogs for a higher price where training and time was invested in the dog. Some breeders also offer older dogs for adoption- so much to discuss with your future breeder.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Hineni7 said:


> At $6000 a pup there would be waaayyy fewer Shepherds bought from good breeders and Byb's would be the breeder of choice and affordability..


Yes I agree that could happen. In my dream world...animal breeding is regulated so that puppy mills don't exist anymore and breeders have to meet minimum standards by law. Then when the market isn't flooded with these other animals breeders couod actually make a living at it.

I am sure there are problems with that idea too.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Yes I agree that could happen. In my dream world...animal breeding is regulated so that puppy mills don't exist anymore and breeders have to meet minimum standards by law. Then when the market isn't flooded with these other animals breeders couod actually make a living at it.
> 
> I am sure there are problems with that idea too.


I shudder to think of what would become of our beloved breed if bureaucrats and politicians got control over breeding practices. Government control is the last thing the breed needs.

What is needed is education. All responsible breeders must commit to educating the public about sound breeding practices. Get creative about it. Your goal should be to drive the bybs out of business by making buyers more savvy.

People need to be educated as to why that $500 "bargain" puppy won't necessarily turn out to be such a bargain when the vet bills pile up and the temperament faults emerge.

Educate, educate, educate. Even if there is no chance of making a sale. A breeder's job is to be an ambassador for the breed.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Yes I agree that could happen. In my dream world...animal breeding is regulated so that puppy mills don't exist anymore and breeders have to meet minimum standards by law. Then when the market isn't flooded with these other animals breeders couod actually make a living at it.
> 
> I am sure there are problems with that idea too.


If government regulation becomes involved, you won't have anything BUT puppy mills. Puppy mills are government regulated. That is the kind of breeding operation that regulation gets you. Dogs kept in kennels and treated as livestock. No more puppies raised in the house - carpets and similar household surfaces can't be disinfected in the same way as sterile kennel walls. They even have regulations on what dogs are allowed to interact and in what manner. 
Believe me, you won't find a responsible breeder who ever wants to see government regulation. They fight it tooth and nail


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah I figured there would be some reason why it wouldn't work out right.


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

*breeding costs*

I wrote this article a while back and I edit it and add to it when I have new stuff worth mentioning. I hope it addresses some of your questions about breeding costs and how responsible breeders come to their prices https://www.facebook.com/notes/cami...entinelharts-german-shepherds/900893569939448


----------

